# For Sale .........Possibly



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What's a 2013 Hymer 680 with 15k mileage, sat dome and 150w Solar panel worth?

Have looked for a guide price on the web, doesn't seem to be one available in the country

Tony.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

More info.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

L/H drive spec in Europe would fetch around €80 - 90k depending on condition and equipment.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah. They are out of Vogue now. I'll give you £10k and I'm robbing myself!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Are you packing it in Tony, or getting another one?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Downsizing to 3.5 Tonne mate, my next dvla health test is looking doubtful come December, so I thought I'd put feelers out now, but got no idea to value.

tony


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I can't find another one in the uk, there is one 2013 model 680 on mobile.de for 88,900 euros so I havnt a clue either as to the value.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Downsizing to 3.5 Tonne mate, my next dvla health test is looking doubtful come December, so I thought I'd put feelers out now, but got no idea to value.
> 
> tony


Sorry to hear the reason for the question.

I worry about the medical sometimes, but I reckon we would have two options to cope:-

1 We are only 3850kgs max weight and usually 100kg under, so could probably shed some weight.

2 Basia would have to get her >3500kg licence. They did not have 'grandfather rights' in Poland.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We upgraded to 38500

So recon we could downgrade if nec 

But if that happened I guess we would just give up 


Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Downsizing to 3.5 Tonne mate, my next dvla health test is looking doubtful come December, so I thought I'd put feelers out now, but got no idea to value.
> 
> tony


Perfect! Our Kontiki is sub 3.5t and it will take a scooter which I think you have. I am quite attached to it but will be willing to do a straight swap for a pal. Ill even deliver it!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Perfect! Our Kontiki is sub 3.5t and it will take a scooter which I think you have. I am quite attached to it but will be willing to do a straight swap for a pal. Ill even deliver it!


Careful Tony - he did not promise to 'deliver it in one piece'


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Perfect! Our Kontiki is sub 3.5t and it will take a scooter which I think you have. I am quite attached to it but will be willing to do a straight swap for a pal. Ill even deliver it!


Good offer, BUT, my scooter is 165kg your van doesn't have the capacity, so it's a deal breaker. :frown2:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Good offer, BUT, my scooter is 165kg your van doesn't have the capacity, so it's a deal breaker. :frown2:
> 
> tony


Blimey! You drive a hard bargain. Ill throw in the Honda Vision which is only 103kg and its been up the Col de Tourmalet and has the sticker to prove it. Just leave yours on the back of your old van. you dont want to be charging around on a 300cc scooter at your age anyway!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Update, no longer looking for a value. I naturally assumed my next medical would coincide with my birthday, 28th Dec.

However, today on cleaning out my wallet, cleaning the cobwebs, it seems my next medical comes when the licence expires, which is the middle of May, 3 years after getting my licence renewed.

Doh !!!!!!!!!!! :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Does that mean Im not getting it then?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Good news then Tony, keeping that beauty for a bit longer.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It means we can do the Paris/Roubaix race in April and the Tour de France in July, if I apply for renewal in May and the DVLA take another 6 months to decide whether I pass or not, as they did last time.

tony


----------

